# If You Could "hang Out" With A P-Furian For A Day...



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

There are many members whom I'd like to meet personally... in fact, I can't think of any I wouldn't want to meet.
Some just to see what they're really like in person, some because of how much we have in common, some because of a level of respect I've developed for them...

If you could meet and hang out with 1 member for a day, who would it be?

I'm gonna say RnR.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

you p-man, just bring your air duct cleaning van


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

DT & RnR


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably DT and nickg


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Frank... id pick his brain alllllll day. And im sure he'a got some interisting things to show.

And Hannible. . because that would mean i could got to Venezuela!!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Frank and Mr.Hannibal. And I'd invite Bruner just to make sure it'll be an exciting meeting


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hannibal or DT


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Da Manster,Frank,Hannibal,P man and RnR.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

zxc1230


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

actually, central too, and baddfish (Cesar) if he's still around. I pretty learned the majority of what I know about predatory fish from him by going to his house and chilling when I was younger.

*500


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't name just one, so i'd like to hang out with hastatus, Judazzz (i really miss this one), GG and Xenon... Oh, and i would like to hang Bruner high!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pman,Trigga,ICEE, Feefa,Trev(Cable),Danny,GG,Pguru,Chil,Joe,Twtr,Red Sox,Muskie,Bullsnake,Da Manster.......Jesus guys the list would probably go on and on for quite awhile. I'm honored some of you would pick me. I could tell you their is no difference between the the member RnR and Jesse. The same person and personality for the most part. I too would hang out with almost anyone but the quickly made list above breaks it down to the ones I could think of right off the bat.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Would be RnR and i wish that somehow i could get him to receive or watch programmes from the bbc iplayer such as this

http://www.bbc.co.uk...e_Code_Numbers/


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i would visit who has the biggest collection of piranha


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I Can Mate said:


> i would visit who has the biggest collection of piranha


Not ironic that a female member would get together with the member with the biggest...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind going fishing with Cable...I'd probably end up swimming back to shore tho









It'd be cool to sit at a table with RnR, Winkyee, Da Monster and Twitr and shoot the sh*t, they all seem like theyd be able to keep a convo rollin.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I adore you all. However Mr Hannibal takes the pick. He's in venezuela which means I could also visit my other good friends there. And Bruner could come with me. I'd Like to carry out a few experiments with him as the bait









Plus the excellent food and beer!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

locust said:


> Would be RnR and i wish that somehow i could get him to receive or watch programmes from the bbc iplayer such as this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk...e_Code_Numbers/


No worries brother I got a proxy program that can get around area pertinent embeds. I also got three lines into BBC cause they have some great sh*t.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

RnR so I could draw him naked. 
P-Man so I could see his lazy eye up close and maybe slap him around a bit (I'll draw him into a reply with that).
Muskie because I think he would be fun to fish with.
Quint because, well, he's quint and we really know nothing about him except that he has an obsession with celebrities.
Central because he works at a tire store and my tread are getting low and I could probably con a 15% discount.
Lastly, probably AK, but I'm kind of afraid of carnie folk.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's the funniest sh*t you've ever posted. Flattery will also get you nowhere big studly.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I can't name just one, so i'd like to hang out with hastatus, Judazzz (i really miss this one), GG and Xenon... Oh, and i would like to hang Bruner high!!!


That's a awesome movie. A classic. Hang em high.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> I can't name just one, so i'd like to hang out with hastatus, Judazzz (i really miss this one), GG and Xenon... Oh, and i would like to hang Bruner high!!!


That's a awesome movie. A classic. Hang em high.
[/quote]
The Good (Hannibal) the bad (hastatus) and then we have Bruner lol. It would have made a great spaghetti western!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep. Lmao


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Probably Z0Sick, Dannyboy, Baked, Xenon or freakgasolineaccident. Maybe DT so I can show off a nicer 335


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hmm prob dt, central, trigga, trig, trav, icee, rnr, redbelly11, rb32, frank, als, acestro, weerhorn, kok, guru, gg, to many to name all really


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Who ever likes beer the most, I like to go away from home stay hammered an party with hot women.

Prolly Frank cause I'm sure he knows how to party
Hannibal cause you can get anything you want in Vinny an he seems cool
Bob351 cause he has helped me a lot an likes hockey, lord knows you can get hammered an fight at a hockey game and its normal especially in canada

any probably any of the female members cause i'm sure at least one of them is hot an they like piranhas too lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RedBelly11 said:


> any probably any of the female members cause i'm sure at least one of them is hot


i hope you arent easily disappointed


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> any probably any of the female members cause i'm sure at least one of them is hot


i hope you arent easily disappointed
[/quote]


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

ha ha ha I am easily disappointed an have high standards that fall through the floor after just a few beers


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central : Love his sense of humor , probably keeping me loling for days. Would be a good night of sarcasm and hilarity.

Bob, Trigga - both from my relative area and very cool cats.

RNR, Piranha Man, TWTR - All wise, funny, and experienced. Would love to hear their stories, and bullshit about life with them.

HM and Traveller - i could learn about advanced sexual techniques from Hm and throw water balloons at A-Rabs in kuwait with trav


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The water balloons at A-rabs sure does sound fun. Maybe water balloons with orange juice in them just so it burns there eyes


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Stuart danger, dannyboy, Alan, G23, Innes...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

also amazonjungle,BRUNNER,and joedizzle.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pete,Wayne,Li and Joe


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Frank gets my vote


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> RnR so I could draw him naked.
> P-Man so I could see his lazy eye up close and maybe slap him around a bit (I'll draw him into a reply with that).
> Muskie because I think he would be fun to fish with.
> Quint because, well, he's quint and we really know nothing about him except that he has an obsession with celebrities.
> ...


carnie folk

Scary circus folk. Small hands...smell like cabbages...

There's only two things in this world that scare me. Nuclear war, and carnie folk.

Up yours Bud....lol


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

skunkbud, he rides a bike and has had a mullet


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> Who ever likes beer the most, I like to go away from home stay hammered an party with hot women.
> 
> Prolly Frank cause I'm sure he knows how to party
> Hannibal cause you can get anything you want in Vinny an he seems cool
> ...


Tequila and Dos Equis and we party all night mijo!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

HA HA that's more my speed, then we can wake up early hung over an go P fishing!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> HA HA that's more my speed, then we can wake up early hung over an go P fishing!


That's why they sell bells for end of pole. Siesta time after night of partying. You are a younster


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I wouldn't mind meeting anyone from p-fury, I've met quite a few members, and they were all very cool ppl.

We at least have one thing in common.. lol


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> skunkbud, he rides a bike and has had a mullet


That is hilarious... 









I would prob drink beers at the strip club with most members around here.

Any of the mods and salty members for sure, would love to see their tanks and bullshit. A few of the OGs like Hastatus, Dippy, Xenon, AK, Dannyboy, Joedizzle, [email protected], Nate from MA, Notaverage, Stuart Danger, Piranha guy Dan, RnR (I know i am missing tons but...)

Just for the hell of it, Cueball, DT (Owes me a ZJ), Dmackey, and Silence

And of course the biggest legend of all, or should I say god trapped in a mortal shell, P_Man himself.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Whats a ZJ? I just fired up urban dictionary and it stated a ZJ is a zebra job. The definition is pretty bewildering.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ægir said:


> skunkbud, he rides a bike and has had a mullet


That is hilarious... 









I would prob drink beers at the strip club with most members around here.

Any of the mods and salty members for sure, would love to see their tanks and bullshit. A few of the OGs like Hastatus, Dippy, Xenon, AK, Dannyboy, Joedizzle, [email protected], Nate from MA, Notaverage, Stuart Danger, Piranha guy Dan, RnR (I know i am missing tons but...)

Just for the hell of it, Cueball, DT (Owes me a ZJ), Dmackey, and Silence

And of coarse the biggest legend of all, or should I say god trapped in a mortal shell, P_Man himself.








[/quote]

Yeah cant believe I left out 420...Certainly would be on my list.....


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Speaking of carnie folk our fair is in town.. maybe i'll run into AK \










I'm still younger still got a lot of party left and not enough settle down in me ha ha.. I could still manage to get myself in some real trouble over in Vinny


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Only three....american members, canadian members, and european members!...







I love each and every one of my fellow P-Furians!...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks trig! i think there is only a few who i wouldnt want to meet from p-fury, they know who they are. the vast majority of the people here are cool as hell.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I actually hang out with people from Fury all the time -- RNR and I go antiquing for an entire weekend once a month, Nick G and I just hung out last weekend because I needed help picking out a new blue shirt, and P Man is my sensei -- we train twice a week in the mountains of Oregon. After training with P Man, I usually swing by GG's retirement community and push him and his wheelchair down to the lake so he can feed the ducks.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I actually hang out with people from Fury all the time -- RNR and I go antiquing for an entire weekend once a month, Nick G and I just hung out last weekend because I needed help picking out a new blue shirt, and P Man is my sensei -- we train twice a week in the mountains of Oregon. After training with P Man, *I usually swing by GG's retirement community and push him and his wheelchair down to the lake so he can feed the ducks.*


I literally almost fell out of my chair laughing at that one.

Well I've had the privilege to meet Bruner already and despite what you all may think he's a pretty cool dude and loves his fish. I enjoy spending time with anyone from Fury, it's always cool to actually meet members in person.

So I've spent a bit of time with both Bruner and Zip, but on my list I would definitely add JoeDizzle, DippyEggs, Johnny_Zanni and about 20 other members. Of course it would be cool to hang out with any one of you guys. Heck might even have to spend a few hours having Da'Manster teach me how to cook.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

maknwar- I'll be sure to bring a duct cleaning van with me next time I'm in your neck of the woods!

Red Sox- I appreciate it... would be very cool to hang with you as well.

RnR- Of course we'd have lots of old 'war stories' to share, it would be a kickass evening 'round the campfire...

TWTR- I'd gladly let you sit and stare at my "lazy eye" all you like, if that's what floats yer boat lol

DT- I too would get a huge kick outta hangin' with you, you've got an incredibly witty sense of humor and amazing insight for your age.

AEgir- Wow, what an honor!









Joe- I've been meaning to tell you... your technique is developing at an unprecidented rate... you're rapidly becoming quite a force with which to be reckoned!

Hastatus- You only live a couple hours away... I'd love to duck in sometime and shoot the sh*t with ya.

Like I said in the OP... there really isn't a single member here I wouldn't totally like to meet... even good ol' armac.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have already met Frank







, I would hang with jewelz nick g, innes, the pack, central


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i wold love to hang with p-man and Da'manster for brigging so much energy to the forums


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd hang out with everyone


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> i wold love to hang with p-man and Da'manster for brigging so much energy to the forums


anytime P-Freak!...if you are ever in the MD/VA/DC area and want to hang out and party, just let me know!..







...a couple of other members and I are going to do some ******* games this year!...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I have already met Frank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you are. Wondered if you were still around


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

AKSkirmish, He seems to be an all around good guy! Plus I would love to go up to Alaska.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh yeah i almost forgot about Pinkragon.......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

B_ack, 94NDTA, AK, R1, Jiggy, Crosshairs, RNR, as long as he keeps his pants on....I'll also throw in central and Danny boy, and a few others.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Oh yeah i almost forgot about Pinkragon.......


For sure!

"Hanging out" with her and WilliamBradley together would be insane!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I just want to say that this thread inspired myself, Trigga, and bob to actually meet up. We met today at my university and went to the pub for beers and wings. Pretty cool guys hope to meet up again!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

different bar next time the wings were ok but there are much better places... and trigga is a lot better at pool than I thought the guy is a f*cking shark at the table


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh yeah i almost forgot about Pinkragon.......


For sure!

"Hanging out" with her and WilliamBradley together would be insane!








[/quote]

Yeah could get real funky


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> I just want to say that this thread inspired myself, Trigga, and bob to actually meet up. We met today at my university and went to the pub for beers and wings. Pretty cool guys hope to meet up again!


That's the coolest man!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah.. DT's nothing like you guys imagine.. you will be shocked

bob is a typical jew.. made me pay for pool, didnt tip the waitress









good guys though gotta do it again


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Post some pics of DT.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Let's pool together a reward for a pic of DT.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Post some pics of DT.


DT said that because Mattones is policing in his area he won't post a pic for fear of being targetted


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Understandable.


----------

